# HubLiFE - Winter - Land Based - The Massive



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Jelly indeed.

Diggin in durps....where it's at..


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

indiedog said:


> What was the fish?


Looks like a crap.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Noice.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

After Paddy left the party boat in the background starting playing ACDC and Adele whilst we threw rocks at a plastic cup and played cricket with a piece of driftwood.

We didn't catch any fish after that one.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

What was the fish?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

patwah said:


> did they release cases of 8X beer after the origin?


8X was painted on the brewery chimneys within a couple of days after the series win Paddy, but the brew is still coming , think they may have said August/September but not sure, hold up is the can printing not the contents.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice pictorial Paddy, and great to catch up with you and the mini Wahs  With the benefit of hindsight, we probably should have fished spot XXXXXXXX.1 instead, as they were certainly thick there when I fished it on Sunday with Sibbo.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bravo gents and little girl, never ceases to amaze me the level of professionalism you guys put in to catching gold fish,well done. Film crew, net man, health and safety girl and the man himself catching the pest, brilliant.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Squidder said:


> Nice pictorial Paddy, and great to catch up with you and the mini Wahs  With the benefit of hindsight, we probably should have fished spot XXXXXXXX.1 instead, as they were certainly thick there when I fished it on Sunday with Sibbo.


I'd say that priest has done some work in its time


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

koich said:


> After Paddy left the party boat in the background starting playing ACDC and Adele whilst we threw rocks at a plastic cup and played cricket with a piece of driftwood.
> 
> .


Hub on fire. Any Springsteen?


----------

